# Is the cost of therapy worth it?



## zta (Jul 5, 2008)

Discounted therapy is offered in various places in my area but the waiting list is always 6 months. I sign up for it and 6 months pass and I call and etc., etc.. Basically it's technically available but there's no way to actually see someone. My only option is to pay full price. It's really expensive. 

Others on this board whom are in therapy, are you paying full price? Are you seeing progress? Just curious.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

6 Months? That's crazy, my insurance covers my visits to the doc and therapy. Goign to therapy feels like u dump out all the trash out your head everytime u go there, it does feel great.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, it's really stupid how expensive therapy is. I'm not saying that therapists don't have an important job but it's just stupid how people who need help can't get it. 

Your peace of mind is priceless. The question is whether therapy will actually help. The reality is it does help a little but you pay an arm and a leg to see a therapist once a week which isn't nearly enough time to completely solve anyone's problems. The reality is it may not be worth it.

I would at least see a general doctor if you want to get on an SSRI or other medication. That may be too expensive as well but at least if the medication helps, and yes that is a big assupmtion, you will be getting your money's worth because you get to take the medication every day and it either works or it doesn't. 

Your health is more important than anything. But therapy takes a long time to be effective if it is even effective at all so you are taking a risk whether you will actually get your money's worth or not.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

if they actually went out with you and did some real time exposure therapy with you, yeah, then it would be worth it.

but what the heck are you gona accomplish sitting in a room together thats worth 160 bucks an hour???!!!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

It depends on the therapist. I also suppose that some people are more treatable than others and some conditions are easier to treat. It can also help to have an unbiased opinion (outside of family, friends and your mirror). I had never even heard of social anxiety until I went to therapy.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

_AJ_ said:


> if they actually went out with you and did some real time exposure therapy with you, yeah, then it would be worth it.
> 
> but what the heck are you gona accomplish sitting in a room together thats worth 160 bucks an hour???!!!


Exactly why I won't do it. They only give you goals and the rest is up to you, so why not just make your own goals even if they are baby steps. I do understand that you can use the therapy as a place to express feelings/emotions/anger but I personally can only whinge for so long.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

it sure is when its free


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm currently on my 4th therapist. Honestly I believe the last 3 were worthless. This one though is a cognitive-behavioral specialist; I haven't been seeing her that long but I think her approach makes sense. I'd say to make sure of who you're getting, not every therapist is worth that kind of money.

I'm not paying anything right now, I'm insured but last year I was attending school out-of-state and didn't have much of a choice. The therapist used some sort of sliding scale but it was still plenty of money. This stuff really adds up. But, my parents paid for it.


----------

